# So, the max villager limit?



## CalSamurai (Mar 8, 2020)

Is anyone else feeling that the maximum villager limit could be kinda make or break for this game? We've seen how you can make beautiful and intricate scenes and locations on your island with furniture, and in the screenshots they always seem pretty bustling, which is awesome.

But if the reality is that you can only have say, 10 or 12 villagers on your island at once, much like in new leaf, all of these detailed and fun things you've built on the island will be basically abandoned most of the time because the villagers will be stretched so thinly.

If I recall correctly you get a list of 3 candidates (daily?) who want to move to the island, and you get to choose where their house is right? So why *would* they make the cap of total villagers on your island low, seeing as it's all in your control now, as opposed to every previous title.

If we had a max limit of at LEAST 20-25 villagers that'd feel good to me, you could actually have a relatively bustling civilisation where all the stuff you've built is being constantly utilized or appreciated by someone. Maybe the max villager cap could be raised as you progress the game?

But yeah, tldr; a low max villager cap could make your end-game stunning and built-up island feel like a ghost town?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

i mean,,, 10-12 villagers might appear lonely on a seemingly big island but 20-25 villagers, to me anyways, would make the island way too crowded and wouldn’t leave much room for landscaping, anyways. 

imo, 10-15 villagers would be just fine. and let’s not forget you can have 8 human characters living on your island. regardless of if you only have1 character or all 8, that plus 20-25 villagers could become very overwhelming


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 8, 2020)

I totally get that, yeah. But the fact that you can now control who, where and IF someone moves into your town, it only makes sense  to have a generous max limit so if someone does want a "crowded" town, they can. You'd still be able to have 10, 15, or however many villagers you want in your town because no one's gonna move in unless you invite them to.

And for the people who aren't expecting to be playing with 8 human characters or a buncha friends all the time, it just gives you the option to fill up the town with life.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 8, 2020)

I would prefer manageable numbers 10 is ok..12 if allowed. Between that and online play my island will be fine.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 8, 2020)

I feel like more than 15 villagers will be wayyy too much. It's supposed to be a deserted island, after all! I'd be okay with 15 max, but I was okay with the limit of 10 in New Leaf. Depending on how massive the island is though, I may change my mind.


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

Since I'm making my island have more of a close-knit city type feeling to it, the villager count being low would be nice for me. That way I can put my villagers altogether and then work with any leftover space for different projects.
Personally, I wouldn't want 15+ villagers, but I can see how they could benefit you and other people~


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2020)

Regardless of island size, I wouldn't want too many villagers there at once. Like friendships in real life, it's simply not possible to stay particularly close with loads of people. There could still be an equivalent of New Leaf's main street, where villagers who used to live in your town, and perhaps some randoms, could be.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 8, 2020)

I am hoping for 15 villagers. But id be fine with 10 because I love everything else in the game.


----------



## Winona (Mar 8, 2020)

I’d truly hate to have that many villagers tbh. It’s meant to be a deserted island getaway package after all, and AC was never about huge towns full of villagers but about the slow-paced village life. 10-12 is more than enough for me, and I really don’t think that 10 villagers would make the island feel abandoned. More than 12 would definitely kill the vibe for me, it would be too stressful, busy and crowded imo. I am also pretty sure that more than 15 villagers are never going to happen...


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 8, 2020)

We had 15 in the population growing ac, and considering this is a big island, I could see it working. I’d love to have 15 max, but I think we will most likely have 10-12 villagers max. I think the 8 characters is a bit overkill, but it’s nice change for big families.


----------



## fink (Mar 8, 2020)

There was another topic like this not too long ago and it was interesting, as yours is too. I think 12-15 villagers would be the perfect amount. More than that would get a little tiring every day but I think the option would be great for people who want more or a busier island. Options are great for everyone so as long as it’s not mandatory I’m fine with it.


----------



## Ama (Mar 8, 2020)

Hear me out-
I think the best villager limit is 20 BUT I think the villager limit should also include you and other human residents. 
This means if you use all 8 humans, you can have 12 animals,  but if it is just yourself, you can have 19. Since it is all choice, to can also cap yourself at 10 if it is too much.
Realistically, I think they will just have a standard 10-15 animal villager limit


----------



## moonbell (Mar 8, 2020)

Ama said:


> I think the best villager limit is 20 BUT I think the villager limit should also include you and other human residents.



I like this idea! Gives players more of an option so that things don't get *too* crowded.

I'm really hoping for 12-15 at least.


----------



## Ama (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, I guess the big reason for me to want the limit increased from 10 is that I like too many normal villagers! I like to have a villager of every type which leaves only 2 to overlap... even making it 12 would be such a big upgrade when planning your town


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2020)

anything more than 15 is insane, i think the maximum amount of villagers will be ten or maybe twelve. why would you want a villager to move in every day?? i prefer it to be less crowded but to instead get to know and appreciate every villager individually


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 8, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> anything more than 15 is insane, i think the maximum amount of villagers will be ten or maybe twelve. why would you want a villager to move in every day?? i prefer it to be less crowded but to instead get to know and appreciate every villager individually



I mean once you reach the limit there wouldn't be villagers moving in every day. It just means that you'll have more people on your island doing various things, *IF* you want to have that many villagers.

I do understand the sentiment behind interacting with villagers and getting to "know them" on a personal level, but when I realized there's only 8 different personalities and actual individual traits are quite sparse, it stopped meaning so much to me.

I absolutely understand that some (if not the majority of) people want the deserted island experience, or just a quiet lil town with a close-knit community, but with the new mechanics which give you massive control over getting people onto the island, it'd just be great to have the *option* to have a town with a whole bunch of villagers if you want to.


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 8, 2020)

I like trying to build relationships with villagers, so 10 is fine for me. Trying to talk to 15+ villagers a day would be a bit much.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 8, 2020)

The island looks bigger than the New Leaf town, but it still doesn't seem anywhere big enough to have 20-25 villagers plus 8 player characters. No way. 

I have the feeling it's going to be capped at 10... possibly 12. I don't see it going to even the 15 max that Population Growing was at.


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 8, 2020)

Personally for me, the more the merrier.  But that being said, the max I'd go would be 20 at most.  15 seems like a good number to me, but I'd be happy if they expanded it to 12 this game over New Leaf's 10.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 8, 2020)

10-15 is good enough for me.


----------



## Brookie (Mar 8, 2020)

Your opinioon is valid, but to me, 16+ villagers is far too many to keep track of. I want to be besties with all of them. Plus the island is already crowded: shops, 8 players, already 10 villager - that's simply already too much. 15 is the max I'd be comforable with, 12 preferable, and 10 minimum


----------



## Azrael (Mar 8, 2020)

I don’t think I want more than 12, honestly. I don’t want my island to be cluttered with residents. Personally I like the more woodsy/isolated feel. I feel like adding 15+ villagers will make it feel too populated and too city like for me personally. I plan to make my island similar to my main New Leaf town which is like a small woods/witchy town. 

But I can certainly understand people wanting bigger city types. 

I’d rather use island space for decorating rather than houses.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooh. I just thought of something. It would be nice if you could pick your villager cap. Like you had the option to choose 10-20 villager cap. That’d be nice and would satisfy a bigger range of people!


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 8, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> Is anyone else feeling that the maximum villager limit could be kinda make or break for this game? We've seen how you can make beautiful and intricate scenes and locations on your island with furniture, and in the screenshots they always seem pretty bustling, which is awesome.
> 
> ?
> 
> If we had a max limit of at LEAST 20-25 villagers that'd feel good to me, you could actually have a relatively bustling civilisation where all the stuff you've built is being constantly utilized or appreciated by someone. Maybe the max villager cap could be raised as you progress the game?



I am guessing the game will have a design to it that keeps in mind maximum space for possible housing of villagers and humans combined.

We were able to have up to 4 humans in ?New Leaf.? We can have up to 8 humans in ?New Horizons.?

We were able to have up to 10 villagers in ?New Leaf.? We question how many villagers we can have up to in ?New Horizons.?

I am guessing the capacity of what we players are dealing with in ?New Horizons,? compared to ?New Leaf,? may be double. So, if we are dealing with a game whose scope is pretty much doubled, it would not surprise me if the maximum number of villagers turns out to be 20.


----------



## meo (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm kind of hoping it goes back to gamecube days with 15 villagers. But much more than that feels like too many to me.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

I thought it was ten again.

Hopefully that's it because we now have the shops on the island.


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd like 15, or at least 12. 10 didn't feel like enough to me.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 8, 2020)

Ama said:


> Yeah, I guess the big reason for me to want the limit increased from 10 is that I like too many normal villagers! I like to have a villager of every type which leaves only 2 to overlap... even making it 12 would be such a big upgrade when planning your town



Couldn't agree more! You need one of each just for diversities sake. 12 would be perfect for me!



ayeeprill said:


> I'd like 15, or at least 12. 10 didn't feel like enough to me.



Definitely the games biggest shortcoming.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 8, 2020)

Hoping for 20-25!!! With a flexible cap everyone can enjoy! If they only want 3 villagers, they can just have 3 and anyone who loves more can have more and we can all be happy hehe ☆


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm honestly just interested by how the community here seems so divided on how many villagers they want, really shows how people have their own ideas about their ideal island~


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 8, 2020)

I wouldn't say it is make or break it, but there is literally no reason we can't have more than 10. I get why the portable games didn't have more than 10 (memory), but if the Gamecube could handle it, there is no reasons Switch can't. I hate it being limited at 10. I never rotate villagers because I'm afraid I'll won't like new villagers so I always keep the same 10. I want to have 15 so I can keep my 10 favorites and then rotate the other 5.

I think more than 15 is too many and takes up too much room, but I don't agree with people who saw more than 10 is too many. GCN had 15 and I never felt like it was hard to keep up with villagers.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 8, 2020)

There?s a leak saying the villager cap is a 10.

But the most we?ve ever seen in one picture is 9 and I?m kinda paranoid it will be 9m

Honestly I?m fine with 10. I wanted more but I don?t think the island is large enough especially because there?s so many things I want to do with the new crafting and decorating your island feature.


----------



## Carole (Mar 8, 2020)

I would rather have a maximum of about 2-3 villagers.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 8, 2020)

Carole said:


> I would rather have a maximum of about 2-3 villagers.



So 1/3 the amount of NL villagers? Just 3 on the whole island?

I don't obsess about dreamies but I want more villagers to see!


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 8, 2020)

10, 12, MAX 15. 
Although that might overwhelm me. I know everyone has many favs but for me I just prefer to cycle them out. I can't handle too many.


----------



## Fey (Mar 8, 2020)

I agree with the general premise of the OP, but not those specific numbers?as in, I also think the Island might end up being a bit emptier than I?d like, but wouldn?t want to add that many additional villagers. An extra 5 would definitely be more than enough for my preferences.

Rather than having a much higher villager cap, I?d love an option to ?re-invite? previous animals. That way I could more comfortably let Dreamies go and keep the Island fresh by rotating between new and old favorites. Ahh wishful thinking *sigh*


----------



## thundershot (Mar 8, 2020)

12 is perfect. 10 is what I expect.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 8, 2020)

I may be wrong, but isn't the island in this game much bigger than the other Animal Crossing game maps? I think 15 max would be okay, I wouldn't like it if it felt too empty. Sure, it starts off as a deserted island but that doesn't mean it can't be made into a bustling resort. 

I was always moving villagers in and out of my town because I love so many of them and can never decide who I want. 2-5 extra villagers would be great, at least in my opinion. The max is most likely still 10 but we'll see.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Lunaris said:


> I may be wrong, but isn't the island in this game much bigger than the other Animal Crossing game maps? I think 15 max would be okay, I wouldn't like it if it felt too empty. Sure, it starts off as a deserted island but that doesn't mean it can't be made into a bustling resort.
> 
> I was always moving villagers in and out of my town because I love so many of them and can never decide who I want. 2-5 extra villagers would be great, at least in my opinion. The max is most likely still 10 but we'll see.



This time though, we have the shops on the island to take up space, plus allowances for eight players.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 9, 2020)

What is a dreamie? Is it simply a neighbor you dream to have?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 9, 2020)

tajikey said:


> What is a dreamie? Is it simply a neighbor you dream to have?



Basically a desired villager the player wants


----------



## isabll (Mar 9, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> There’s a leak saying the villager cap is a 10.
> 
> But the most we’ve ever seen in one picture is 9 and I’m kinda paranoid it will be 9m



Guessing it'll be nine + one that can move on from the campsite or something, like in NL.


----------



## kkfenrir (Mar 9, 2020)

I feel like 15 would be my happy number! But I would gladly accept ANY increase up from 10.

It's really hard to decide who I want in my towns with just 10 slots, I always have to give the axe to a lot of villagers that I think are unique and interesting, for those who are my favourites. And since my core favourites are missing a few personalities, it's a bummer that I don't have the slots to make up for the personalities lost (while still keeping my favourites around!)


----------



## sierra (Mar 9, 2020)

I think since shops will actually be in our living area and not separated from us, the town will feel alive and bustling with 10 villagers. 
Especially with being able to place the houses yourself, creating that community atmosphere is very doable.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 9, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> There?s a leak saying the villager cap is a 10.
> 
> But the most we?ve ever seen in one picture is 9 and I?m kinda paranoid it will be 9m
> 
> Honestly I?m fine with 10. I wanted more but I don?t think the island is large enough especially because there?s so many things I want to do with the new crafting and decorating your island feature.



I'd love to see the source on this leak? Is it a reliable source?


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 9, 2020)

10 would be fine IF the NPCs like kicks or sahara were walking around more often. that'd give the villagers something other than walking to do. if not, 15 would be nice. since we place the tents, I can imagine we can have however many we want. i mean arent the videos showing oldwr playthrough with museums showing barely any villagers? meaning nintendo had the choice of whether thwy wanted those villagers?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 9, 2020)

Just putting in my two cents haha so take it as you will, I feel 10 is just the right amount and although the GC 2001 version had 15; I feel like 10 is not only perfect but, it feels personalized as it is just the right amount to not only think on and fit your dreamies into but I can't even begin to fathom 25+ villagers and the sheer nightmare of someone doing a 25 animal cycle to get the lost villager back lol. It almost feels like the villager limit is becoming a conspiracy xD I still think in my very own opinion it'll at least be 10 as we have had in New Leaf : ) If they do 15 I have no problem that could be very nice tbh <3 but anymore feels overwhelming when I simply want to be close with the few villagers I feel close with and simply want to relax :'3 Overall guess we'll see when it releases.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 9, 2020)

It is speculated to be 10.  However, is is not confirmed.  But there is a clue: if you look at the map that Isabelle has in front of her in the town hall, you will see 10 villager house slots.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 9, 2020)

Shawna said:


> It is speculated to be 10.  However, is is not confirmed.  But there is a clue: if you look at the map that Isabelle has in front of her in the town hall, you will see 10 villager house slots.



I don't believe that Isabelle's map is necesarrily an indicator, it's just basically a copy of the map UI, which also shows player characters in those slots too. So if that was the case it'd mean that by using 8 human players, we could only have 2 villagers.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 9, 2020)

John Wick said:


> This time though, we have the shops on the island to take up space, plus allowances for eight players.



Oh that's right, I totally forgot that the shops can be added to the island now. It looks like 10 is the max from what we've seen so far, which is still fine with me~


----------



## Dewy (Mar 9, 2020)

Anything more than 15 would be overwhelming imo. I thought 10 was a good amount in NL... It’s easy enough to maintain friendships with that number of villagers while still feeling like there’s a variety of folks in town.
If there’s 20, there’s no way I would be able to keep track of all villagers let alone try to maintain friendships with them all


----------



## Holla (Mar 9, 2020)

Considering you can have up to 8 human villagers I wouldn’t be surprised if the animal villager cap is still 10. Sure in the very first game the cap was 15, but with how big and open that game was it worked (remember now we have tons of buildings and outdoor furniture that takes up space).


----------



## cIementine (Mar 9, 2020)

i'm pretty happy with 10, but even a small increase, such as to 12 villagers, would be a fun addition


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 9, 2020)

15 is a good number. 10 is ok. Less than 10 is horrible and more than 15 is too stressful.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 9, 2020)

I hope we have more than NL just because there's definitely not going to be 8 people in my town and I really hope the villager limit wasn't cut to make room for that many person profiles. I doubt a lot of people are going to have eight people playing with them on their island, but I'm staying optomistic that they'll at least be the same or more villagers compared to NL.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 9, 2020)

i would be really sad if the number of villagers is under 10, im having a hard time figuring out which villagers i want already. i would love for it to be 12 or 15 but most realisticly its 10 again which is fine i guess


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 9, 2020)

Ten villagers sounds just about right, since we'll also have a camper, special characters, and perhaps other tourists. That's enough for one of each personality type, plus a couple extras.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 9, 2020)

im not sure if thats been mentioned but i just found this screenshot







which shows 9 villagers. so im pretty sure the limit is at least 10


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 9, 2020)

I'd love around 15 villagers. It's how much you get in Gamecube and New Leaf had me abandon the game very quickly when it first came out because it just felt dead with 10. I just hope they don't want to move in and out as much and have better dialogue trees than New Leaf.


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 9, 2020)

It'd be nice if we could have 15 like in the original game, but the mat on Isabelle's counter at Resident Services, and the previous games... All that seems to imply we'll be getting ten. New Horizons is also pushing HARD for people to have multiple profiles within the same island (local co-op) but I think Nintendo vastly overestimates how many people playing are going to NOT have their own Switch.

Personally, 15 would be fine with me, but no more than that. I do agree that ten seems to be a pretty small amount, but considering how we're basically told "This is a deserted island. Make it look nice." I kind of feel that they don't WANT it to feel heavily populated, and any more than 10-15 villagers (and a max of 8 player characters) might make it seem overwhelmingly crowded.


----------



## Mothership (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm planning on being the only human on my island so I'm hoping for 15-16 animal villagers so it won't seem so empty.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 9, 2020)

I hope its 15, I think that would be the perfect middle-ground between too little and too many.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Mar 9, 2020)

personally, i wouldn't want more than 15+ villagers- like many others.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 9, 2020)

I've only seen this mentioned maybe once on this thread, but I'd really love for there to be 12 villager slots. I think 15 is too many considering we can have 8 human characters, as many have already said, and 10 is kinda eh. 10 isn't bad, but I'd prefer a couple extra, especially considering I can't have 40 villagers across 4 towns without buying 3 more Switches.  The least that could happen is I get a compromise of 2 more lol


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 9, 2020)

From what I've seen, the island is not that much bigger. Yes, you can put houses on the beaches, but you also have to have space for all the shops and the museum. I don't want more than 10, maybe 12, because of the space. We can do so much more with outdoor spaces in this version of AC and I want to really take advantage of that.


----------



## Velo (Mar 9, 2020)

I'd really love to have the option to fill human villager slots with more animals. I will more than likely never have a second human character/villager, but I'd love to have a ton more animal villagers! 
I do hope either way that we can get a couple extra animal villagers (12, 15?) since they added so many more human villager slots.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 9, 2020)

the only thing that could make or break this game is if it doesn't actually work 
i think there should only be 12 villagers. like someone else has said, if you have 12 villagers, that plus 8 player characters makes 20 total residents on the island. i do not think that if you don't have all 8 player characters on your island that you should be able to get more villagers; in my opinion having more than 10 is already a bit too much, especially if you're one to make a point of talking to every villager a few times or so a day. while the videos we've seen make it seem like the island is bigger than the new leaf town, i feel like that's a bit of an illusion. yes it noticeably is more spacious, but i feel like we'll still feel that space restriction that was prevalent in the previous game, especially when we hit later game and have a lot of furniture outside. having more than 12 villagers, with 8 possible fully upgraded homes, would definitely make space seem more scarce.

regardless if the limit is 12 or not, i'd like to limit the amount of villagers that move in to that number (if the number is higher, can't really reach 12 if you can only have 9 you know?). i feel like any more than that is just a chore to keep up with, which is funny to say because the game is kind of just one big chore in a way. while a bit off topic, i do hope that getting rid of (and keeping) villagers is easier in this game than in new leaf because while i may love some of my villagers, i would like to experience more as time goes on to keep the game fresh. keeping a villager im iffy on for a whole year just because they won't ask to move out is a bit annoying, but i think it'd be a bit rude to just kick them off the island.


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 9, 2020)

rezberri said:


> the only thing that could make or break this game is if it doesn't actually work
> i think there should only be 12 villagers. like someone else has said, if you have 12 villagers, that plus 8 player characters makes 20 total residents on the island. i do not think that if you don't have all 8 player characters on your island that you should be able to get more villagers; in my opinion having more than 10 is already a bit too much, especially if you're one to make a point of talking to every villager a few times or so a day. while the videos we've seen make it seem like the island is bigger than the new leaf town, i feel like that's a bit of an illusion. yes it noticeably is more spacious, but i feel like we'll still feel that space restriction that was prevalent in the previous game, especially when we hit later game and have a lot of furniture outside. having more than 12 villagers, with 8 possible fully upgraded homes, would definitely make space seem more scarce.
> 
> regardless if the limit is 12 or not, i'd like to limit the amount of villagers that move in to that number (if the number is higher, can't really reach 12 if you can only have 9 you know?). i feel like any more than that is just a chore to keep up with, which is funny to say because the game is kind of just one big chore in a way. while a bit off topic, i do hope that getting rid of (and keeping) villagers is easier in this game than in new leaf because while i may love some of my villagers, i would like to experience more as time goes on to keep the game fresh. keeping a villager im iffy on for a whole year just because they won't ask to move out is a bit annoying, but i think it'd be a bit rude to just kick them off the island.



Giving a villager the boot would ascend the player to ultimate dictator status!  "now you must leave"
I do hope it is easier to get new villagers and have them move out easier because I do want to see a lot of villagers in the game (the graphics are too good!), but the boot option might make all that power go to my head and I'll end up kicking off everyone that I don't absolutely love...

EDIT: if you could eminent domain a villager's house for a shop or something...


----------



## rezberri (Mar 9, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> Giving a villager the boot would ascend the player to ultimate dictator status!  "now you must leave"
> I do hope it is easier to get new villagers and have them move out easier because I do want to see a lot of villagers in the game (the graphics are too good!), but the boot option might make all that power go to my head and I'll end up kicking off everyone that I don't absolutely love...



someone pointed out in another thread that our (first only?) character has the Resident Rep. stamp on their passport which may mean Resident Representative which could entail us dealing with the residents who show up on the island. we already know that we can kinda choose (idk if it's confirmed but it's a very strong assumption) who shows up on our island, and we even choose where _they live_. like irl you just pick where you live. our role is kinda already dictator-y tbh. we can literally make our dream world so that's why i'm not bothered with the prospect of us choosing who stays or moves out.


----------



## Villager Fan (Mar 12, 2020)

So...this video cropped up on the Japanese YT Channel for Animal Crossing. Pay attention to the boy in the blue jacket. He comes across 23 unique villagers!

Fang, Drake, Coach, Tiffany, Colton, Eloise, Vesta, Apollo, Punchy, Lyman, Rocket, Chadder, Admiral, Bob, Henry, Peanut, Olivia, Hamlet, Iggly, Peggy, Filbert, Marshal and Rosie!

I didn’t count the others since they could be different towns.


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 12, 2020)

I would love to have 15


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 13, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 13, 2020)

I don’t wan too many villagers. I feel like the 10 limit was good enough and if you add 1-5 more that’s ok as well. But if they go crazy and add like 25 , I’m sure I’ll go crazy as well. I can’t handle trying to keep soo many islanders at the same time. Who know maybe they let us decide how many we want in there.


----------

